# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Картошка и мука - вредно ?

## Ruslan

Правда, что картошка и мука являются вредными продуктами? Так сказал Адити-дукхаха пр. в одной лекции, вроде т.к. они накапливают аму в теле.. Неужели это так?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Картошка и белая мука являются тяжелыми продуктами, согласно Аюрведе, поэтому при избыточном потреблении способствуют накоплению амы. В малых количествах картофель может быть полезен людям с определенной конституцией тела.

Шриле Прабхупаде ученики ежедневно предлагали чапати из свежесмолотой муки, цельнозерновой, но не из той отбеленной, которую ежедневно кушают сейчас преданные. И, например, если раз в неделю во время пира вкушать немного пури, пакор или сладостей из белой муки - это нормально, то ежедневно их вкушать не стоит, если тело не может переварить должным образом. 
Про качества картофеля и противопоказания на форуме однажды рассказывал аюрведист Говардхандхари прабху: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post108909

----------


## ИринаФиона

Вот про картошку,да же и не знала.Как то обидно,за неё родненькую

----------


## Alinochka

> Вот про картошку,да же и не знала.Как то обидно,за неё родненькую


Вы наверное просто никогда на диете не сидели, иначе не удивились бы)) Тут просто другой аспект затронут, а в принципе эти продукты никому не полезны в большом количестве.

----------

